# Ultrasound Reports



## Amberlily (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,

A couple weeks ago I posted that my thyroid antibodies were over 1000 and was told I needed to get an ultrasound. I got my results back with no nodules but I'm curious what the other words mean and if there is anything I should look out for.

*Findings* - No adenopathy is seen in either jugular chain

*Echotexture*- Both lobes are diffusely heterogeneous

*Right lobe* 3.4 x 0.9 x 1.4cm

*Left lobe* 3.5 x 0.8 x 1.0cm

*Isthmus* 0.2cm

*Impressions* bilateral heterogeneous gland without dominant nodule

So I'm guessing everything is fine and I'm happy about that but I was hoping that I would have had an answer for my exhaustion. I just started the SCD diet for Sibo. Maybe that will be enough but is there anything else I should be doing? I don't think I'm supposed to be ok with my antibodies being so high.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You appear to have a thyroid that looks traditionally like a thyroid that has been exposed to an autoimmune attack. They say hashi's thyroids are "lumpy" like a blob of mashed potatoes or a bunch of grapes.

No, you likely won't feel bad with raging antibodies. Have you begun treatment with thyroid medication yet?


----------



## Amberlily (Jul 7, 2014)

Yea. I've been on Synthroid and Cytomel for 6 years. The Hashimoto's is completely new to me. This is the very first time I was ever tested for it so I don't know how long my labs have been like this. My T3 and T4 levels are in range although my TSH is a little low. I've been having stomach issues for almost 30 years so my new holistic doctor says that I may feel better once my stomach issues are under control. I guess its ok to focus on just that and see what happens.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Heterogeneity means the the texture of the thyroid gland isn't uniform and smooth as seen with a healthy thyroid gland. This texture is spread over the thyroid gland (diffuse). A diffusely heterogeneous thyroid is commonly seen with an autoimmune disease called Hashimoto's thyroiditis.

Copy and paste from Medhelp Forum.


----------

